# Another boring viv background attempt



## Berko (Feb 6, 2014)

I know there is lots of background builds, a lot of them the same so apologies. I myself like seeing them tho, seeing what problems people come across and how to they got round them. 

Started with a 5x2x2 wooden viv, I was undecided on wether to have a desert theme or an old ruin/castle theme so I though what the hell I'll do half and half. It won't look very realistic but it will be a bit of fun. The hot end of obviously desert and a darker shadier old ruin end.


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Go for it, its always nice to see people using their initiative and making things for themselves....


----------



## Berko (Feb 6, 2014)

This is what I've done so far, keep in mind i haven't do e anything creative since my F in GCSE art 10 years ago.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw you mention this before. As always I'm intrigued!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Berko (Feb 6, 2014)

Any ideas for a sealer, seen PVA used quite a lot. Want something completely Matt finish, maybe a spray would be better


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

PVA sucks! :lol2: Use polyvine dead flat acrylic decorators varnish. That's what I use, ties it all together nicely, is totally matte and rather water resistant, survives a good spraying with ease.


----------



## Chigwell hammer (Feb 16, 2014)

That looks really good mate


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow that looks fantastic! :2thumb:


----------



## Berko (Feb 6, 2014)

Been really busy with work so only did a little bit this weekend










Still got a lot more to do to the ruin side


----------



## Chigwell hammer (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks so good mate, Top work


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Loving those steps on the left : victory:


----------



## Berko (Feb 6, 2014)

Corfel said:


> Loving those steps on the left : victory:


Yeah I'm quite pleased with them, to be honest they were easy, the grouting of the rocks on the other side is the major pain in the backside. Hope I don't ruin the look of the steps when I do the background, will be like a collapsed wall background surround them with black behind that to look like the night sky. Looks good in my head anyway


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

tomcannon said:


> PVA sucks! :lol2: Use polyvine dead flat acrylic decorators varnish. That's what I use, ties it all together nicely, is totally matte and rather water resistant, survives a good spraying with ease.


Are you sure it's 100% safe to use inside vivs?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

johne.ev said:


> Are you sure it's 100% safe to use inside vivs?


Yes. :2thumb:


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

I use polyvine matt varnish in mine

Great stuff

spread easy, drys clear with no shine and so far holding up like a boss in my snake viv - I spray that each day and it sits around 50-60 humidity


----------



## Berko (Feb 6, 2014)

A little bit more work done on the ruin side of the viv, needs a lot more grouting and colouring but getting there. Not too keen on the windows now they are in place but I'm not changing anything now.


----------



## Welsh lady (Mar 23, 2014)

That is fab!! Wish I had patience 2 try it out myself lol


----------



## Big Uli (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice job

I've made a couple of backgrounds in my time. One for a tegu and one for a beardie viv I actually never used.
I bought rapid setting tile adhesive and mixed it very thin so I could brush it on.
Goes rock solid but adds quite a bit of weight.
To seal it I used G4 pond sealer.
A job that definitely needs to be done outside cos this stuff will get everyone in the house high 

As for decorators varnish I'm certain it's save once fully cured as long as it is water based.
All manufacturers are now under obligation to remove as much VOC from their products (Volotile Organic Compound) as possible

As long as you give it plenty of time to cure
It does dry quick but will not harden properly for days
Running the viv as if it was occupied will speed that process up


----------



## Berko (Feb 6, 2014)

Dunno if anyone cares but I'm nearly done! Should have it finished by the weekend, I had to rush a few bits because I was taking so much space up with crap everywhere and the other half is losing patience. It doesn't look amazons but I'm fairly happy with it. Although I don't think I will ever attempt such a large project again haha

























Prob looks like not much has been done but it has, all the sealing etc


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks great

I know what you mean about rushing it to get your floor space back lol


----------



## lizzy2306 (Jun 3, 2014)

I think that looks amazing  good job


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

That is absolutely brilliant! Great idea, I like the 'desert' look... but castles are cool too. :2thumb:


----------



## Berko (Feb 6, 2014)

Forgot to post a final photo of it finished. Although it has been squatted in by the Beardie so need to find a new project for a 6ft Uro Viv


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

I like it, it's really different! It's like two tanks in one.:2thumb:


----------



## RubyFox89 (Feb 22, 2015)

That looks really really good!


----------

